# Build Thread for display racks



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This is not wood BUT is for wood slabs I cut and dry. I wanted something I could "flip" through and not be unstacking and restacking for that one special board. I've seen others that were along walls but I wanted use of both sides and being stored in a basement I wanted the good dehumidified air to circulate the whole room's exterior.

photo #1 is my rough blueprint..notice the slabs are to stand up. I designed this with a 3 point contact of slabs to help prevent twisting....(one on bottom and two at top bar.

photo #2 are the"oilcasing" bases....3"x 1/4" walls....recycling:laughing:

photo #3 are the mounting plates....the tops will be bolted and the bases will be "tech" screws for steel.

photo #4 are the uprights laying in the rain....got laid out to finish welding and the showers begun.

continued next post..........


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Continued*

Photo #5 is a stand top in progress....the cross bars are 1 1/2" tubing

photo # 6 is a semi mounted top for test setup.

This has been a longer project than expected due to Kidney stones but praise the Lord I'm past them now. I'm ready to unload my Mamoth sized Daren kiln only to refill so I can go back to sawing....yeh haw!!!!

Will keep posted as I set up later. Have a Blessed and wonderful day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds and looks like a good idea. So many times when you need a particular slab, it happens to be on the bottom. Great way to get what you need. Cant wait to see when done.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

Me too dom, can't wait to see it when its done and with some wood in it!


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

That's some serious building you are doing. When I first saw your drawing, I thought is was going to be made of wood. HA!! Gary


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I debated the wood frame but decided that would be a waste of "straight" timbers heavy enough to hold the wieght. As I mentioned all this pipe and the center 2"x2"x1/4" are recycled and extremely heavy. my guesstimate together is roughly 350 lbs. Each 3" pipe wieghs approx 75 lbs. I also thought if I desired to move later there heavy enough to fork under with a load and not break-down.

I myself can't wait on the finish either....MY sawshed is full and need the space to saw more. Have several stacks prepped for kilning but nowhere to go till these are finished.

NEVER thought I'd be addicted to SAWDUST!!!! :laughing::huh::icon_smile::yes:
(wow...it even brings out those little smileys...LOL)

Everyone have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

A few more pics:thumbsup:. Cleaned out rack area and punched/crunched numbers to get 4 racks down the wall. They're designed for up to 28" slabs per side but to get 4 runs I'll have to load 16-28" on one side of aisle and 16" & down on opposite side to keep 30" walkway:huh:. Going back to finish anchoring bases and hopefully start loading:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim

photo #1 Uprights positioned

photo #2 partial together

pink board in corner to divert dehumidifiers air flow


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Started removing from kiln to new racks:thumbsup:. As usual with any project , you find "other" things that need to be added to the transition as 1) do you plane or sand every board prior to transfer....2) I chose to scrub loose dust off (use vacuum from here on) to see partial grain pattern(s)........ 3) IF a person was doing larger volume, a staging area between kiln and display racks would be great to plane/sand, grade, seperate, cull.

This is my first experience in drying/kilning......learned one thing......WIEGHT...WIEGHT.....WIEGHT........the upper layers of boards were more subject to the twisting and cupping.....not that the 125 year old tree lumber on top already had a mind of it's own LOL :laughing::blink:. With this tree there was NOTHING standard or clear cut.....It was a 5' hollow Tulip Poplar which had been attempted to be burned down and I sawed the 6-8" walls into 28" slabs along with huge 90 deg crotch. Posted thread earlier last spring.

Rainy weather going to slow my moving from kiln to display area 1/8 mile apart.

Post more later.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I noticed I had NO pics of the racks in use. I actually finished unloading kiln last night........NEVER....NEVER... hand load a kiln with 4000 bft of lumber.....IT TAKES FOOOORRRRREVER to hand unload:blink::thumbdown::huh::no:, sort and put into display racks....LEARN by your mistakes....or is that "show me a man that's never made a mistake and I'll show you a man who's NEVER accomplished anything" :thumbsup::laughing::shifty::yes:!!!! OFF THE BOX NOW

Pics of spalted maple and one with a person in to get perspective of size and amount by the sassafras and maple.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Good dehumidifier and layout for circulation....able to maintain 35-40% RH if I keep the main door shut:laughing::shifty:.
Have a Blessed day ,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Updating storage area*

I've been busy and now I'm updating my storage area for my kilned wood. I'm adding another rack and moving 1 to add my kilned eastern red cedar finally. I've also added 2 rolling racks that I modified to store shorter pieces upright on 2 sides....one side for 12"+ and the other for 18"+ giving me 11' per mobile of upright storage and i can move from place to place as needed for searching. I'm also in process of reputting this batch of logs/crotches back in order to be able to find the bookmatches (you live and learn....NOT to mess up their order). 

Here's some pics.
Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*Vertical stacking*

I often wonder about standing boards on end due to storage space limitations. I've seen pix of boards stored in the open for use in boats. I have a few pieces as such in my garage, but haven't decided if there are any issues to deal with.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah and NO like any other way. Short to about 8- maybe 10 ft in a rack as mine are good...the main thing is standing the wood almost straight up...it has a possibility to twist or bow if not set right.

Flat laying has the same issue if not truly leveled across the floor or stacked properly.....I chose the most wood per square ft AND I could easily sort thru.....AND I'm picky about how it's put in the racks.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thanks Tim*

Nice information about storing slabs. I recently built my kiln and have about 1700 bd ft of hard maple. What was the cost per rack? 

In regard to stacking the slabs: I should keep them almost upright. I plan on putting them in their sequential order as they were cut. Any other suggestions as to stacking the slabs?

I may make mine out of 6x6 and 4x4x timbers (untreated).

Are the slabs sitting on the base of the rack or the floor?

Thanks,


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Amalina,
thanks, I seen some pics of some maple you have....looks great.....what are you sawing that large of a slab with???? I'm wanting to go bigger and I'm thinking of building a sawhead to set on my existing track with a few tweaks to operate on my 36" track.

Costs per rack? ??? I already had the metal pipes and I'm out the time and labor , these can be broke down and moved if necessary.

Sequential order is good, I'm stacking and drying that way NOW AND going through racks and resetting to sequential order....time consuming!!! BUT beneficial. It's a little harder to stack on my racks that way due to no solid center to stack against (the bar doesn't always match the log height especially crotches).

The lumber sets on the pipe base off the floor (6" off floor). I've tried to design with all the airflow to surround all sides equally ?? as possible. I keep this room at approx 40% RH all the time. NOTHING is against the exterior walls for best circulating airflow.

Thanks for viewing,
Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Tim. My sawyer uses a chain saw type blade. 30 hp engine, can cut up to about a 55" tree. 

I plan on using your design, but with big wood post 6x6 & 4x4.

Also appreciate your love for Jesus. 

Thanks, Allan


----------

